# Is there a list of MIUI builds?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I cant seem to find the latest build, 1.10.14, is there a link to a page?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MIUI Forum Rootzwiki

Can also be found by going to Droid X -> Develop Forums -> MIUI

The current build available is 1.10.7. DXC didn't have time to update to .14 so it doesn't exist for the DX. I would recommend the .7 base if you don't have it yet, follow instructions in the thread. It's a massive leap forward in the ROM moving to the Defy base. DXC stated he would be updating to the .21 update however when it comes out so that should be within the next week or so I'd assume if he has time.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> MIUI Forum Rootzwiki
> 
> Can also be found by going to Droid X -> Develop Forums -> MIUI
> 
> The current build available is 1.10.7. DXC didn't have time to update to .14 so it doesn't exist for the DX. I would recommend the .7 base if you don't have it yet, follow instructions in the thread. It's a massive leap forward in the ROM moving to the Defy base. DXC stated he would be updating to the .21 update however when it comes out so that should be within the next week or so I'd assume if he has time.


Should I have to do the clean rom install?


----------



## usiris208 (Sep 12, 2011)

It would be recommended from what I hear.

As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah it's recommended. Me (and many others) were able to flash from .23 or .30 with no problems, but if you have problems, you can't say you weren't warned. It is based on an entirely different phone, mind you. However, a factory wipe/data wipe and cache clean gave me no problems, and I was able to restore apps with TiBu, just no system data (as per usual).


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it OK to restore app data with tibu?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"pchoi94 said:


> Is it OK to restore app data with tibu?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yea for user apps only recommended


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

